# Billing MRA and MRV of Brain



## coder16 (Nov 6, 2008)

When a patient has both an MRA and MRV of Brain done - dictation is different for both procedures (I do not usually see this - it is generally just an MRA of brain being done).

Would I code it as 70544 (also being done w/o contrast) 2x with a 59 modifier?

Thanks for your help!

Jennifer


----------



## JBell (Nov 11, 2008)

*Mra/mrv*

You would only code 70544. 



Jbell, CPC


----------

